# FET while breastfeeding



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi ladies 

Looking for some advice. I'm really keen to do a FET (medicated) but my LO from our first IVF cycle is still breastfeeding (23 months). It's usually just once a day before bed but occasionally in the morning or very occasionally through night if unwell. Never during the day though. I've had regular cycles for over a year. I would like to wean her but am hoping she will stop herself - been doing 'don't offer, don't refuse' for months now! 

Has anyone had experience of having a FET while breastfeefing?

X


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just came across your post, hopefully you've had an answer by now but at my clinic you have to have stopped breastfeeding before FET. Not sure if this is the same for all clinics. Good luck for your FET.xx


----------



## Fat_Bunny (Mar 12, 2014)

I think the breastfeeding rule is mostly to do with prolactin levels. High prolactin can inhibit implantation. Consider having a blood test to check your prolactin. If it is within the normal ranges then there is nothing to say you have to stop breastfeeding. 

My prolactin is in normal ranges and I nurse my 18 month old first thing in the morning and last thing at night for a max of 10-15mins a day combined. I start my FET the end of this month. x


----------



## gypsyapple (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Shiny Happy Girl I could've written your post myself, our situations are identical except my lg is slightly younger. It's not what you want to hear but I have had 2 FETs in the last few months, both with very good quality embryos and both negative results.  My doctor suggested a natural cycle each time so it could be that there wasn't enough hormonal support prior to the FET even though i have been having tegualr periods for a long time now.  After 2 failed cycles they are now suggesting I wait until I have finished breastfeeding - the logic is to reduce my prolactin level as the previous poster mentioned, although I haven't actually had this tested. Have you had any other answers to your question? I am very interested to hear if anyone has been successful as I am in such a quandry over whether or not to stop breastfeeding.


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Hi Shiny Happy Girl, I had an unmedicated FET last October whilst still breastfeeding my 2 year old (one feed at bedtime).  As Fat_Bunny says it seems that the breastfeeding restriction is due to prolactin levels, I had to have mine tested as it was over 2 years since my last IVF and they came back fine (at the high end of the range but no problem).  No-one asked whether I was still breastfeeding so I just didn't mention it... I know my clinic would almost certainly have refused treatment if they knew I was, but I was happy to take the risk (having done a bit of research) as I wasn't going to need any drugs so nothing to worry about transferring into the milk.  Anyway we were successful first time! Ask your GP to test your levels maybe?  Obviously this is just our experience and not a substitute for medical advice, but it is possible x


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi - thanks for all your answers.  Only just picked them up for some reason  

So i spoke to my consultant agin. He said ok to go ahead - as long as i am prepared for the fact my milk might dry up. It wont affect success rates. 

Im actually having a medicated cycle so wonder if the prolactin will be stopped with the prostap?

Starting later this week.  Hope i wont regret it. 

I just cant seem to get her to drop the bedtime milk and hubby working away so its difficult to avoid it as i do bedtime. Now dropped the others though so getting there. X


----------

